# 90g All Male Malawi Peacock/Hap tank ** New Pics Feb 25th **



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

A few months ago I was given a 75g hap/peacock tank from a friend who didn't want it anymore. It was under filtered with just one Emperor400 so I wanted to add a canister filter and possibly even a second HOB but the custom 3D background that my friend built made it impossible to do so. I decided at that point that I would just replace the tank with something that has the same footprint but wanted to go one size bigger. I slowly acquired all the equipment over the next few months and finally moved all my fish into their new home over the long weekend.

Here's a before pic..









I'll post some pics of their new home and a list of my equipment, when I get home tonight.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a pic of the new tank setup..









Equipment list:
Eheim 2075 Canister
Emperor 400 HOB
AC110 HOB
2x Aqueon 150watt heaters
PhosBan Reactor w/RowaPhos
2x Hydor 750gph circulation pumps

I'm unsure on what brand lighting fixture it has on it now (It has 1x 15,000k and 1x Actinic) but I plan on upgrading the lighting to a Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 Lighting Fixture with 2x 10,000K bulbs and 2x Actinic w/ Lunar LED's, in the future.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I also have 60lbs of Texas Holey Rock waiting for me at a relatives place in the US... Now I just have to plan a road trip to pick it up.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice upgrade, did you get some new lighting or is the light suspended. Changing to the PFS sure brightens up the tamk. Very nice.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! Same lighting as before.. The PFS really brightened up the tank. It's amazing how much brighter my fish seem to be and how cheap it was.

Edit: I did push the metal brackets on the fixture in so it lifted the lights about 3/4 inch off the glass, instead of them wrapped around the side and the lights flush.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Update... I just added the following to my tank. Pics to follow.

Aulonocara stuartgranti chiwindi
Copadichromis trewavasae
Aulonocara sp. lwanda
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi
Aulonocara hansbaenschi
Protomelas taeniolatus red
Otopharynx sp. "Big spot"
Albino Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice setup, lets see some pics!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a quick video I shot yesterday after work, with my iPhone.. sorry for the glare it was sunny outside for once!

[video]http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y251/Sidius_TheShadows/My%20Fish/?action=view&current=Aquarium.mp4[/video]

As you can see that Red Shoulder peacock (Aulonocara hansbaenschi) might be a pain in the @$$... He seems pretty aggressive to everything that isn't way bigger than him.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

So here's an update on my current stock list and also what I plan to add down the road.. Updated Sept. 17, 2012

Current:
Nimbochromis venustus
Frontosa
Sciaenochromis Fryeri
Copadichromis trewavasae
Aulonocara sp. lwanda
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Eureka)
Aulonocara hansbaenschi
Protomelas taeniolatus - Super Red Empress
W/C Aulonocara jacobfreibergi lemon Undu Point
W/C Aulonocara sp. blue neon Undu Point
Aulonocara sunshine yellow Maleri Island
Aulonocara German red peacock
Copadichromis jacksoni
Aulonocara maulana bicolor 500
Protemalas fenestratus
Protomelas spilonotus liuli
Cyrtocara moorii
Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino) x 2
Synodontis petricola x 5
Albino Bristlenose Pleco
LDA031 Panaque albomaculatus pleco


Future Additions:
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
Placidochromis Electra
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara Flametail)
Tramitichromis sp. (Intermedius)


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are a few of my fish... I'll add more pics as I get them uploaded

Copadichromis borleyi









Nimbochromis venustus









Aulonocara hansbaenschi









S. Fryeri


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great so far!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! I can't wait to get the rest of the fish on my "wish list" and all my texas holey rock should arrive on June 25th


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Got any new pics of the tank? Did you end up getting that Texas Holley Rock? Im curious to see how it looks. I was going to use Holley Rock but decide to go bowl rock instead.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya I got my holey rock put in a couple weeks ago and took some pics over the weekend. I just forgot to upload them. I'll try to get them uploaded tonight for you.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Some updated pics with all my holey rock added, finally.


----------



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome looking tank! Where do you go for buying these fish?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I got most of my fish from FairDeals (Harold) here on BCAquaria and a few of them were given to me when my friend gave me the tank. If you look in the Sponsors section of the forums, you will find him. He's a really great guy to deal with. He's getting in a bunch of new African's soon so send him a PM and you might be able to get some of those Mbuna that you're interested in.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That is looking really nice! Holey rock is really cool.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! Ya I'm really digging the look so far... It helps the fishes colours really pop and looks good in contrast to the black background.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looking good. You have some nice looking fish too.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks JB... Most of them are from FairDeals. He has some really nice fish.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Added the following fish last night... I will post some pics with the new additions once everyone has settled.

W/C Aulonocara jacobfreibergi lemon Undu Point
W/C Aulonocara sp. blue neon Undu Point
Aulonocara sunshine yellow Maleri Island
Aulonocara German red peacock
Copadichromis jacksoni
Aulonocara maulana bicolor 500
Protemalas fenestratus
Protomelas spilonotus liuli
Synodontis petricola x 5


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

can't wait for the up dated new pics.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen! :bigsmile:


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice tank, cant wait to see the new pics


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

??????????

Some impressive latin names their, but I prefer pictures!:bigsmile:


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Hahaha well played guys... I am charging my camera today so I'll snap some new photos tonight and upload them. I will try to get some pics of the new guys, but a few of them are a little small and they haven't coloured up much yet.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Tough crowd Jaime.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

There's just no pleasing you guys! lol

Here are some pics of the new fish and a tank shot... They haven't all coloured up as much because they're almost all young juvies but here they are nonetheless...










W/C Aulonocara jacobfreibergi lemon Undu Point









W/C Aulonocara sp. blue neon Undu Point









Aulonocara maulana bicolor 500









Aulonocara German red peacock









Copadichromis jacksoni









Aulonocara sunshine yellow Maleri Island









Protemalas fenestratus









Protomelas spilonotus liuli









Cyrtocara moorii


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

The Petricola's are pretty small and won't come out for me to get a pic but there's a school of 5.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish you got there Jamie!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Larry! I'll post more pics once the juvies grow out a bit more and show more colour.

Where's your Lake Tang journal?! I'd love to see some pics of that.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good, great mix you got there.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Debi and thanks for the 29 gallon! It's in great shape and should be setup this week so I can buy a few small africans when I'm in Portland this weekend, and grow them out.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" that I snapped a pic of last night as well


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thats a nice looking fish.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya he is.. He's only about 3" now so I can't wait until he gets a bit bigger. He should be one of my nicest fish.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

My favourite is the W/C Aulonocara jacobfreibergi lemon Undu Point. Beautiful...nice mix.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! Ya he's going to be a beautiful fish when he matures a bit more. I'm picking up a group of Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" and Placidochromis electra this weekend from a store in Portland and then my stocking is complete. They're only about an inch long though so I'll be growing them out in a 29gallon tank until they're 2.5-3". At that point, I'll pick one male of each to add to my main tank and get rid of the rest.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

well, dont forget about me when u gonna get rid the extra males


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Haha I'll let you know! It'll take a couple months to grow them out enough, I would guess.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I came home from my long weekend trip and discovered my Copadichromis borleyi had died 

All the other fish seem fine, eating, active and no signs of illness.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Sidius said:


> Thanks! Ya he's going to be a beautiful fish when he matures a bit more. I'm picking up a group of Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" and Placidochromis electra this weekend from a store in Portland and then my stocking is complete. They're only about an inch long though so I'll be growing them out in a 29gallon tank until they're 2.5-3". At that point, I'll pick one male of each to add to my main tank and get rid of the rest.


Can I get first dibs when you do decide to get rid of or thin down your stock? You really have gorgeous specimens in there... and I can't wait to get my hands on some of those to add to my 125gallon cichlid tank. I'd happily get rid of some of the africans I have, just for me to be able to add those to my tank.

Cheers!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

YellowTail said:


> Can I get first dibs when you do decide to get rid of or thin down your stock? You really have gorgeous specimens in there... and I can't wait to get my hands on some of those to add to my 125gallon cichlid tank. I'd happily get rid of some of the africans I have, just for me to be able to add those to my tank.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks!! Most of those fish came from FairDeals (Harold). Keep an eye on my 29g grow-out tank journal. When they get big enough I might have some extras of those to get rid of.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

It's about time I updated my journal with some new pics... I've added a couple new fish over the last couple months, including moving one of the Placidochromis electra's over from my grow-out tank. Here's what I've added...

Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus









Protomelas fenestratus (my last one came down with bloat and unfortunately died)









Placidochromis electra









Not shown is the Copadichromis borleyi that I picked up from IPU. I'm pretty sure it's a male but it's still showing juvie/female colours. I'm going to give him/her a few months and if I don't see signs that he's a she.. I'll probably get rid of him/her.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Now for some shots of some of the rest as well as some full tank shots....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looking good Jamie. Its about time you updated some pictures. You have some really nice fish. All the different colors look really good together.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Justin!! It's looking pretty good, I think... I wanna add some more rockscape but it would take away some of the open water space that the fish seem to love, so I'm torn... I have 18 africans but because I have all that open water, it doesn't feel too overly crowded and they're only going to get bigger.

Current stocklist (updated)...

Haplochromines:
Copadichromis borleyi
Copadichromis trewavasae
Cyrtocara moorii
Placidochromis electra
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)
Protomelas taeniolatus (Red)
Protomelas fenestratus
Nimbochromis venustus
Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus
Sciaenochromis fryeri

Peacocks:
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Undu Reef)
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef)
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)
Aulonocara "German Red"
Aulonocara hansbaenschi (Red Shoulder)
Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"
Aulonocara maulana (Bi-color 500)

Catfish and plecos:
Synodontis petricola x 8
Bristlenose pleco
Unidentified pleco


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I forgot to add that I changed my T5 bulbs for the following and it really brightened up the colours on the fish...

Giesemann – Pure Actinic
Giesemann – Aquaflora


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was just looking at the pictures of your fish again Sidius. You have some of the nicest Africans Ive seen. I go to lots of LFS and I must say you have some of the most colorful Africans Ive seen.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures of your fish again Sidius. You have some of the nicest Africans Ive seen. I go to lots of LFS and I must say you have some nice Africans Ive seen.


Thanks Justin!!! As you know, I'm pretty picky about the fish I put in my tank lol. Almost all of them are from Fairdeals. Now that IPU is getting in so many nice Africans, I'm sure I'll be picking some up from them as well.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow very nice tank I am so very jealous, any extras let me know even though I'd be like 10 in line hahah but healthy happy fish none the less. That's an all male mix I'm would like to work towards for my self (we need an "I'm not worthy" bowing smilie) good job man.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Wow very nice tank I am so very jealous, any extras let me know even though I'd be like 10 in line hahah but healthy happy fish none the less. That's an all male mix I'm would like to work towards for my self (we need an "I'm not worthy" bowing smilie) good job man.


Wow thanks! I've worked pretty hard on the tank so it's nice to hear someone say such nice things. JB was over the other day to bring me some Jungle vals because I'm starting to add a few plants. Just added some Java fern last night and I'll be adding some Anubias this weekend. I'll update with some more pics once I get it all set up.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes please I was thinking about trying some plants in mine aswell id love to hear how it works for you and maybe what to stay away from,no plants can hurt the cichlids if they eat it right? that was my thinking and why I have none now I was going to take extra from my planted tank to see what they eat and what they leave. I'd love to see your tank in person as I'm sure the pics and video don't do it justice.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

More pics!!

I still haven't added the Anubias but I wanted to post some pics of it with the Java Fern and Jungle Val plus some pics of the new fish I added on the last Fairdeals group order.

First some full tank shots...


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Now for some shots of the fish starting with the new guys...

Altolamprologus calvus (Black)



























Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

And now some of the rest of the fish


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Yes please I was thinking about trying some plants in mine aswell id love to hear how it works for you and maybe what to stay away from,no plants can hurt the cichlids if they eat it right? that was my thinking and why I have none now I was going to take extra from my planted tank to see what they eat and what they leave. I'd love to see your tank in person as I'm sure the pics and video don't do it justice.


I wouldn't worry about the fish getting sick by eating any of the plants that will survive in the water parameters for Africans.. The high PH in the water limits you I think. Justin (jbyoung00008) is a great resource for plants with Africans. He's the one that talked me into trying it and now I can't wait to add more. If you're ever out in the White Rock area, you're welcome to stop by and have a look at my tank.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

How are you Calvus doing?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Set Up !
Beautiful Fish Collections !
Keep Us Updated !


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

MrJackyTang said:


> Amazing Set Up !
> Beautiful Fish Collections !
> Keep Us Updated !


Thanks Jacky! You've got some pretty impressive fish yourself!!

I've added some more plants since these last photos were taken but I'm currently out of town for the holidays. When I get back I'll update with more pics and the new plant/fish list 

I'm planning on bringing more fish back from The Wet Spot in Portland and possibly getting rid of a few as well.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

mdwflyer said:


> How are you Calvus doing?


He's doing pretty good so far.. Harold (Fairdeals) told me he raised them with other malawi peacocks/haps so he's used to them and so far I'd have to agree. He's not afraid to come out and cruises around every now and then. He holds his own during feeding time and isn't afraid to come eat with the bigger fish, although he prefers to eat off the bottom.

I'm lucky that so far, everything is really peaceful in my tank. My 9" Venustus doesn't bother any other fish aside from the usual African chasing from time to time, including a couple 1.5-2" yellow labs.

My new goal is to upgrade this 90g to a 150g (6ft) tank in the next 6 months.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got back from my Christmas vacation late last night and picked up a couple fish from The Wet Spot in Portland. I love that store.

Here's what I added (pics to follow when I get a chance)

W/C Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail"
Metriaclima Sp. "Blue Dolphin" (Giant Demasoni)


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so jealous a w/c ngara very nice love to see pics


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

New video shot with my Galaxy S3


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The fish and the tank are looking good Jamie. You have some really nice fish. The trewavasae looks unreal in that video. He will look even better when full grown.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice Jamie! I actually went down to Wetspot this Christmas break too. I got a W/C Plac. Phenoculus, too bad he died instantly over night..My fish buried him in the sand too, so when I lifted all the rocks I couldn't find his remains till like 4 days later they decided to dig him back up. Too bad my fishes don't play as nice as yours lol.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya they had a large W/C Pheno when I was there too.. I wanted to buy him so bad but I already have one that I've grown out, since it was about an inch. They're such slow growers that I regret not picking him up now. Ya I have to admit that I've been pretty lucky with aggression so far and my fish all seem to be pretty happy. I just picked up a DSLR camera so when I finally figure out how to use this thing, I'll be able to take some nice photo's lol.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow so nice! ill have to see once I'm home the iPhone screen is not good.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Wow so nice! ill have to see once I'm home the iPhone screen is not good.


It's not the greatest quality video to begin with since it was shot with my phone but it's decent enough.


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Sidius, nice collection of cichlids. Can I ask you, in your photos, what is the bright blue fish with the yellow belly, pelvic+anal fins and a white dorsal? Great looking.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty tank! great assortment


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Phormium said:


> Hi Sidius, nice collection of cichlids. Can I ask you, in your photos, what is the bright blue fish with the yellow belly, pelvic+anal fins and a white dorsal? Great looking.


Thanks! He is a Protomelas Spilonotus Liuli that I picked up from Harold (fairdeals). He is one of my favorites, actually. Great personality and amazing colours.



monkE said:


> beauty tank! great assortment


Thanks! I'm actually in the process of pricing out a 180/210g tank and should have it up and running by the end of March, if all goes as planned. I'll be moving all these guys into that tank and selling the 90g when it's ready.


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

HI Sidius, I was thinking he was a Copadichromis borleyi. It's a really beautiful colour combination and I haven't seen a fish like that in any LFS. If my empty 70-gal becomes an African tank, I'd love to have one of these beauties. (I apologize for cutting and pasting your photo.)


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Phormium said:


> HI Sidius, I was thinking he was a Copadichromis borleyi. It's a really beautiful colour combination and I haven't seen a fish like that in any LFS. If my empty 70-gal becomes an African tank, I'd love to have one of these beauties. (I apologize for cutting and pasting your photo.)
> 
> View attachment 14280


No need to apologize  I'm happy to help. He's a Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli). If you check that link, you can see a few photos of them and a brief species description. Unfortunately, he'll get too big for a 70g tank. They can reach 12"

Unfortunately, you will rarely see fish of this quality in an LFS. Contact fairdeals (sponsor on here). Most of the fish in my tank are from him. They're all very healthy and very high quality.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

For those that are following my journal, I have put a deposit down on a 180 gallon tank/stand and should have that up and running (and all my fish moved in) by the end of March.


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the head's up Sidius--for things that will outgrow what I have, I'll have to be content with photos. That being said, I might end up going marine anyway. Or planted... Or discus.... Or...


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

lol ya it's so hard to decide.. I want to do a marine/reef tank one day but for now, my focus is on the African tank and getting better at keeping plants with them.. It's tough water to grow plants successfully but jbyoung00008 does it well. He's been teaching me the ropes lol


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess I never posted my plant list so here's the updated plant list in my tank. I'm finally getting better with my DSLR camera so I'll have some photo's to post this weekend.

Narrow Leaf Giant Hygro (Hygrophila corymbosa)
Java Fern
Anubias barteri var. nana petite
Amazon Sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice setup and nice fish man, i got one of those spilonotus's from harold a few weeks ago too and i agree, beautiful fish! mines still a bit skittish but thats better than overly aggressive since hes the largest fish in my tank 

i was told my venustus might eventually get overly aggressive, how is yours behaving?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! my venustus is definitely the tank boss... He's pushing 9" already and I've never seen him harm another fish. Nobody really messes with him though so he probably never feels the need to challenge or put anyone in their place. He's probably the most active fish in my tank, constantly on patrol but at most he'll chase for a quick second and then leave them alone. I've heard this isn't usually the case with venustus though. I hear they can be pretty aggressive. I'll also have them all moved in to my new 180 gallon tank within the next month so when the others eventually catch/out grow him in size, they'll have the space to hopefully live without much fighting.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what do you have thats going to outgrow him?
I'm sure they will love the 180, Harold is getting another african shipment in spring too i hear ;p


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

well the Spilonotus and the Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus both max out at 12" ... I'd like some larger haps down the road as well (Placidochromis milomo, Fossorochromis rostratus, Dimidiochromis compressiceps, Aristochromis christyi)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great collection in your 90g. Still picking up goods from Harold?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

ya I just got a couple fish on the group order over the weekend.. 2 are in my grow out tank (bicolor 500 and Lwanda) and 1 went straight into the 90g (Harold called it a "Big Spot" but from what I can tell it's a type of Copadichromis Borleyi)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You've got to get more videos up of your tank and fish! Make use of that nice S3.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the big spots are nice
Harold told me they are protomelus fenastratus


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

It's definitely not a fenestratus.. I have one of those from harold already. I posted a pic of the old big spot I had on cichlid-forums and they said there was no reference to any hap/peacock called big spot.. they said based on the pic it was definitely Copadichromis borleyi (Namalenje). Makes sense as that's exactly what it looks like and most of the Copadichromis have those 3 big spots (even my Copadichromis Trewavasae has those spots when he's not showing all his colours).


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

jobber said:


> You've got to get more videos up of your tank and fish! Make use of that nice S3.


I will!! I picked up a Canon T3i DSLR camera too.. I've just been lazy about uploading the pics


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

darn, i was considering getting one next time i was there cuz i really like the looks of the fenastratus's thin barring

btw, there is a new high quality canadian made food out, the ingredients seem like a cross between NLS and Dainichi, on the albertaaquatica forums they are offering free samples, i just got mine in last week and the fish LOVE it, I'm going to switch over when my NLS runs out.

note that their 1mm pellets are smaller than NLS, the 2mm pellets are the same size as NLS's 1mm.

here is a link to the thread 
Northfin - New Premium Canadian Fish Food - Free Samples - AngelFins.ca - AlbertaAquatica


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks... I'll check it out. I just got a brand new container of NLS but I might give it a try next time. I thought about trying Rick's (Canadian Aqua Farm) freeze dried black worms with spinach as a treat once in a while too.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

So my 180g tank/stand arrived yesterday. I will be updating this thread one more time with some recent pictures and that will most likely be the end of the updates for this journal. I'll be starting a new journal to document the 180g tank build.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sweeet! I'd love to see it


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

It'll be about a month before it's ready for me to move the fish over but I'll be posting pics of the process.. you're welcome to stop by after it's up and running if you wanna check it out


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see an read about transistion from 90g to the new 180g.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

dssv said:


> Can't wait to see an read about transistion from 90g to the new 180g.


Ya it should be a pretty fun process. The fish should love their new home. I have some awesome pieces of Manzanita wood on order from Tom Barr and I'll be sourcing out a decent amount of rocks so I can build some cool rock structures, caves, etc. The only thing I won't have for a while is the lighting fixture that I want. I'll have to use my 48" fixture for now but I'm sure that will be fine for a while.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's some picture updates on the 90g since it's been a while...


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow Sidius, you've got some beautiful fish in there! I'm also jealous of your plants, I've tried plants in my tank but they just get eaten


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! If you have Mbuna they can be pests when it comes to plants... I got rid of my yellow labs because they wouldn't stop eating at the plants. I think one important thing is lots of plants. When I only had a few plants, I noticed they got eaten more often.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow you have such a nice stock list. So what happen to fairdeals? I posted in his subforum and got no reply. Are you in contact with him? Do you know when he plans to have more africans for sale?

Give us an update with pics of course... again, nice collection of africans, very good quality.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks! Life took off in ways I hadn't planned so the tank suffered a bit of neglect, unfortunately. All my plants died off and some of my favorite fish did as well. The 180g project got put on the back burner. I recently bought a townhouse with my gf though and we plan to set up the 180g first thing after painting the wall the tank will be on. I still have a lot of the fish you see but I'll be re-stocking it plus a lot more. I'll be starting a new journal when the 180g is up and running and I'll probably do a run down to The Wet Spot in Portland, OR (some of my fish came from there). They have an amazing selection down there. JBYoung might come with me when I go. FYI The Wet Spot has a 500g African Cichlid show tank, super cool.

I haven't heard from Harold in a long time. I posted something on his sub-forum as well but I've seen no response. A lot of the fish you see in these pics came from him. He brings in amazing quality Africans when he does.


----------

